# Sony Vegas font too big?



## joemameh (Jan 17, 2011)

I really need help with this. I somehow ruined a font folder and now this comes up when I want to edit in Sony Vegas.

[url]http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5364523870/[/URL]

Please help. I will gladly appreciate it.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

can you give us a little more detail - from the pic you have generated a checkerboard with dimensions 1000x1000 - if you want it smaller do the sliders to the left of the numerals work?
I don't use Vegas (I use Adobe Premiere Pro) so am unfamiliar with how this relates to font size as you refer to in your post's title.
With most editors you can reset the preferences and clear the cache by holding down the _*shift*_ key while the program loads.


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

Can you explain how this came about? Oh and can you tell what version of Vegas you are using.


----------

